# Equine Studies Student.



## Thoreau (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome!

I'm looking into Findlay, just the English side of it. How do you like it? How's the facilities? I can't wait to visit- but I have to wait until the summer


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!! 
Glad to have 'ya here, have fun posting!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the HF, sounds like you have chosen an interesting career path. Good luck with your studies


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

